# ER32 collet chuck



## aametalmaster (Nov 4, 2014)

Was reading some posts about a lathe collet chuck and here is mine. I created an album with more pics.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/album.php?albumid=317 Very simple to make. It just takes some time to set the angles of the collets for the cuts. I use the chuck almost as much as my other chucks for my lathe and its perfect for small parts...Bob


----------

